# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Equivalent de isset en java

## ouatmad

Salut tout le monde,
Je developpe une application web java (servlet/jsp) et la en ce moment j'ai une proccupation notamment celle de savoir si ya *l'equivalent de la fonction isset de php en java*. En fait je dois tester l'existence d'une variable passe par l'url. Bref voila...........
Merci de me repondre

----------


## djo.mos

En java, tu testes si c'est diffrent de null :


```

```

o encore avec request.getAttribute.

----------


## florentB

Sinon, si tu veux pas mettre de code dans tes jsp, tu as l'option jstl/core :
un taglib qui te permets de faire plein de chose, entre autre


```
<c:if scope="request" test="${not empty taVariable}"></c:if>
```

----------


## ouatmad

merci florentB pour le tuyau. j'essayerai au mieux de l'exploiter.



> En java, tu testes si c'est diffrent de null :
> Code :
> 
>   if(request.getParameter("leNomDeTonAttribut") != null){ : : }


en fait le probleme l vois tu Djo.mos c'est qu' on essai de recuprer la valeur du paramtre avant de verifier si c'est egale a null ou pas. donc a pose un problme si la variable n'existe pas. Merci tout de meme de ton aide.
PS: ya pas autre chose a part les taglib?? ::roll::

----------


## djo.mos

Justement, si la variable n'existe pas, _request.getParameter_ retourne null ! a ne pose aucun problme !

Sinon, tu peux toujours rcuprer la liste des noms de tous les paramtres existants avec _request.getParameterNames()_.

----------

